# 2. Februar 2015: Änderung des Anmeldeverfahrens im Bikemarkt



## Marcus (2. Februar 2015)

Ab Montag, 2. Februar 2015 ergibt sich eine wichtige Änderung bei der Anmeldung/Login im Bikemarkt.

Aktueller Zustand

Aktuell wird ein Benutzer oder eine Benutzerin im Bikemarkt automatisch als "angemeldet" bzw. "eingeloggt" erkannt, wenn er/sie im MTB-News.de-Forum angmeldet ist. Um den Bikemarkt nutzen zu können, muss man sich also vorher im Forum einloggen.

Neue Prozedur

Der Anmeldeprozess für den Bikemarkt wird zukünftig folgendermaßen ablaufen:

Nach dem Aufrufen des Bikemarkts ist man zuerst nicht angemeldet/eingeloggt - unabhängig davon, ob man im Forum eingeloggt ist oder nicht.

Ein Klick auf den "Anmelden"-Link bringt ein Auswahlfenster in dem man sich aussucht, über welche Website (MTB-News.de oder unsere Partnerseite Rennrad-News.de) man sich anmelden möchte.

Nach der Auswahl wird man auf eine Bestätigungsseite im MTB-News.de-Forum (oder Rennrad-News.de-Forum) weitergeleitet, wo man _einmalig_ den Login im Bikemarkt bestätigt.

Der Browser wird direkt danach wieder zum Bikemarkt umgeleitet, wo man ab sofort eingeloggt ist.


Siehe dazu auch die drei Screenshots auf denen der Anmeldevorgang dargestellt ist.


   

Ist man im Bikemarkt ausgeloggt, hat aber die Anmeldeprozedur bereits einmal gemacht, ist man direkt nach dem Klick auf den Anmeldebutton eingeloggt. Die Bestätigungsseite wird dann nicht erneut angezeigt.

Grund

Der Bikemarkt wird zukünftig von MTB-News.de- _und_ Rennrad-News.de-Benutzern gleichermaßen genutzt werden. Dies erforderte eine Umstellung des bisherigen Anmeldeverfahrens.


----------



## free-for-ride (2. Februar 2015)

Toll. Und seit der Umstellung kann ich nichts mehr einstellen.....

Bereiche sind blau hinterlegt und dort kann keine Ware verkauft werden













Überschrift und Beschreibung sowie der ganze andere Kram kann nicht eingegeben werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (2. Februar 2015)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> Überschrift und Beschreibung sowie der ganze andere Kram kann nicht eingegeben werden?



Danke für den Hinweis, sollte jetzt wieder gehen.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## free-for-ride (2. Februar 2015)

OK, das geht wieder. 
Ist es richtig, das bei mir bei Vertrauensstufe ne "0" steht?


----------



## Marcus (2. Februar 2015)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> Ist es richtig, das bei mir bei Vertrauensstufe ne "0" steht?



Eigentlich müsste da eine "1" stehen. Wir schauen da mal nach.


----------



## free-for-ride (2. Februar 2015)

Ist ja nicht wichtig, aber wenn ihr schon mal auf Fehlersuche seit.....


----------



## Deleted 247734 (2. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Rennrad-Kategorie! Spitze!


----------



## corsa222 (2. Februar 2015)

Geht das nur mir so oder sind nun Kategorien, in denen es etwas neues gibt seitdem man zuletzt den Bikemarkt besucht hat, nichtmehr grün markiert? Habe ich evtl. etwas übersehen?


----------



## rebirth (2. Februar 2015)

Ich bekomme nach dem anmelden ein "invalid state" angezeigt.


----------



## Marcus (2. Februar 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich bekomme nach dem anmelden ein "invalid state" angezeigt.



Bitte stelle sicher, dass dein Browser Cookies annimmt und diese auch wieder rausrückt. Die Fehlermeldung besagt, dass ein Cookie, welches vor beim Beginn des Anmeldevorgangs gesetzt wurde bei der Rückkehr in den Bikemarkt nicht mehr da ist.

Kannst du es testweise mit einem anderen Browser in den Werkseinstellungen versuchen?

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Marcus (2. Februar 2015)

corsa222 schrieb:


> Geht das nur mir so oder sind nun Kategorien, in denen es etwas neues gibt seitdem man zuletzt den Bikemarkt besucht hat, nichtmehr grün markiert? Habe ich evtl. etwas übersehen?



Soll eigentlich nicht so sein - wir schauen uns das an.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolle12 (2. Februar 2015)

hi,

schaust du bitte auch mal meine vertrauensstufe nach? steht ne 0 - richtig wäre 2

danke


----------



## allroads (2. Februar 2015)

Moin Admin,

seit heute geht bei nix mehr. "Mein Bikemarkt" idst nicht mehr nutzbar, keine Daten mehr vorhanden, "Anfragen" nicht anklickbar/leer.
Toll. 
Bloß weil es mal wieder um Datamining geht, darfs auch mal schiefgehen, oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## Marcus (2. Februar 2015)

Stolle12 schrieb:


> schaust du bitte auch mal meine vertrauensstufe nach? steht ne 0 - richtig wäre 2



Passt wieder!

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Marcus (2. Februar 2015)

allroads schrieb:


> Moin Admin,
> 
> seit heute geht bei nix mehr. "Mein Bikemarkt" idst nicht mehr nutzbar, keine Daten mehr vorhanden, "Anfragen" nicht anklickbar/leer.



Hallo,

hast du dich im Bikemarkt mit der neuen, oben beschriebenen Methode angemeldet? Wenn ja, mit dem richtigen Benutzeraccount?




> Toll.
> Bloß weil es mal wieder um Datamining geht, darfs auch mal schiefgehen, oder täusche ich mich?



Keine Ahnung, was du damit meinst. Kannst du mir das erläutern?

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## rebirth (2. Februar 2015)

Ich habs mobil getestet. Am PC gehts.
Mobil mit verschiedenen browsern gehts garnicht. 

Das forum besuch ich mit tapatalk, mit browser nur um mich über die HP im BM ein zu loggen.


----------



## Stolle12 (2. Februar 2015)

@rik , ist immer noch auf 0

Hab mal mit ab- und anmelden probiert. Keine Änderung...

Muss auch nicht jetzt sofort behoben werden.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (2. Februar 2015)

Stolle12 schrieb:


> @rik , ist immer noch auf 0
> 
> Hab mal mit ab- und anmelden probiert. Keine Änderung...
> 
> Muss auch nicht jetzt sofort behoben werden.



Hm, eben passte es noch. Sieht nach kleinem einem Bug aus, ich schaue mir das morgen genauer an!

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## allroads (2. Februar 2015)

rik schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hast du dich im Bikemarkt mit der neuen, oben beschriebenen Methode angemeldet? Wenn ja, mit dem richtigen Benutzeraccount?
> 
> ...


----------



## Marcus (2. Februar 2015)

allroads schrieb:


> Ja, ist so gelaufen.



Ich habe es eben mit deinem Account durchgetestet - es wurde alles richtig angezeigt soweit ich das überschauen konnte. Kannst du bitte versuchen mal die Cookies von mtb-news.de aus deinem Browser zu entfernen und dich neu einzuloggen? Kannst du es alternativ mit einem anderen Browser versuchen?



> Nutzerdatenzusammenführung läuft nicht unter "Datamining", es entsehen keine neuen, nützlichen Verknüpfungen?



Es hat sich lediglich die Art und Weise geändert, wie man sich im Bikemarkt einloggt. Nicht mehr - nicht weniger. Es wird nichts weiter verknüpft.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## projekt (3. Februar 2015)

Guten Morgen rik,

im bikemarkt scheint die Kategorie Federung / Starrgabel nicht zu funktionieren. Eine Eingabe von Daten ist nicht möglich. Im Gegensatz dazu funktioniert Federung / Federgabel einwandfrei. Mein "Vertrauensnetz" steht auch auf 0.

In "meine Anzeigen" liegen noch drei nicht veröffentliche Anzeigen (wg. dem Problem mit der Starrgabel Kategorie), wie bekomme ich diese gelöscht ?

Gruß prjekt


----------



## Marcus (3. Februar 2015)

projekt schrieb:


> Guten Morgen rik,
> 
> im bikemarkt scheint die Kategorie Federung / Starrgabel nicht zu funktionieren. Eine Eingabe von Daten ist nicht möglich. Im Gegensatz dazu funktioniert Federung / Federgabel einwandfrei.



Sollte jetzt wieder klappen.



> Mein "Vertrauensnetz" steht auch auf 0.



Ist noch ein Bug, siehe oben. Werden wir heute beheben.



> In "meine Anzeigen" liegen noch drei nicht veröffentliche Anzeigen (wg. dem Problem mit der Starrgabel Kategorie), wie bekomme ich diese gelöscht ?



Ich schaue mal nach.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Februar 2015)

@rik: Auch bei mir steht die Vertrauensstufe auf 0. Sollte eigentlich 3 oder 4 sein. Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob das einen potentiellen Käufer interessiert, aber ich frag' lieber mal nach  Danke!


----------



## Marcus (3. Februar 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Auch bei mir steht die Vertrauensstufe auf 0. Sollte eigentlich 3 oder 4 sein



Wie gesagt, wird heute behoben.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Februar 2015)

Achso. Hatte ich wohl überlesen. Danke!


----------



## projekt (3. Februar 2015)

rik schrieb:


> Sollte jetzt wieder klappen.
> Viele Grüße
> 
> rik



Merci, funktioniert wieder 

Gruß projekt


----------



## Pure_Power (3. Februar 2015)

Gestern hatte ich auch Probleme mit der korrekten Darstellung der Vertrauensstufe, passt aber inzwischen wieder .
Ich hätte eine vorangegangene Veränderung zu bemängeln und zwar eure vermeintlichen Privacy Aktualisierungen.

Es ist aus meiner Sicht unvorteilhaft, dass die Artikel so schnell zu archivierten Artikeln werden, ausserdem scheinen bereits getätigte Geschäfte nur noch für Käufer und Verkäufer einsehbar zu sein. Das finde ich insofern unvorteilhaft, dass wenn man einige eher hochpreisige Artikel verkauft hat, dies für potenzielle Käufer nicht mehr nach zu vollziehen ist, dass ich ein _guter Verkäufer_ bin. Dank der neuen Zensur können zukünftige Käufer nicht sehen, dass ich bereits einige sehr hochpreisige Artikel bzw. Rahmen (LV 301, LV 601, Intense, Nicolai, Banshee…) verkauft habe und somit als vertrauenswürdig einzustufen bin. Aktuell kann es mir wieder egal sein, ich bin vorerst alles überflüssige Spielzeug los, aber für die Zukunft…

Ausserdem habe ich selber gerne bei Verkäufen nachgeschaut, was der Verkäufer bereits verkauft hat. Schreibstill der/Ihrer Anzeigen (Rechtschreibfehler, Ausdruck, Fotos…) usw., das sind für mich alles Indizieren ob ich mit dem Gegenüber ein Geschäft machen möchte oder lieber nicht.

Aus dieser Sicht finde ich jüngste Updates bezüglich vermeintlichem Datenschutz im Bikemarkt eher suboptimal.

@Thomas @rik @dirty-boy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (3. Februar 2015)

Bei mir werden Kategorien in denen was neues eingestellt wurde nicht mehr wie früher durch einen grünen hintergrund der Zahl angezeigt. Kann man das wieder einführen? Fand ich ganz geschickt


----------



## Marcus (3. Februar 2015)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> Bei mir werden Kategorien in denen was neues eingestellt wurde nicht mehr wie früher durch einen grünen hintergrund der Zahl angezeigt. Kann man das wieder einführen? Fand ich ganz geschickt



Sorry, kommt natürlich auch wieder 

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Trailst4R (3. Februar 2015)

Super, danke @rik !


----------



## Mr.GT (5. Februar 2015)

Bin etwas irritiert...
... wem erlaube ich welchen Zugriff? Mir selbst, oder erlaube ich MTB-News einen erweiterte Nutzung meiner Daten?


----------



## Marcus (5. Februar 2015)

Mr.GT schrieb:


> ... wem erlaube ich welchen Zugriff? Mir selbst, oder erlaube ich MTB-News einen erweiterte Nutzung meiner Daten?



Die Bikemarkt-Webapplikation benötigt deine Benutzerdaten (BenutzerID, Name, E-Mail-Adresse, Land, ggf. Koordinaten für Entfernungsberechnung, Registrierungsdatum, Identifizierungsdetails), da du sie sonst nicht nutzen könntest. Das war bereits immer so, nur wurde vorher nicht nachgefragt 

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Mr.GT (5. Februar 2015)

Danke!


----------



## chemograph (6. Februar 2015)

Habe derzeit auch Probleme mit dem Einstellen von Artikeln


----------



## Marcus (6. Februar 2015)

chemograph schrieb:


> Habe derzeit auch Probleme mit dem Einstellen von Artikeln Anhang anzeigen 357615



Hi, in welcher Kategorie ist das passiert?

Viele Grüße, rik


----------



## chemograph (6. Februar 2015)

In der Kategorie Rennradkomponenten --> Bremsen

MfG
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (6. Februar 2015)

chemograph schrieb:


> In der Kategorie Rennradkomponenten --> Bremsen



Ok, ist korrigiert.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Vincy (7. Februar 2015)

Könnt ihr im Bikemarkt nicht etwas rigoroser Durchgreifen? Es kommen da immer häufiger sogenannte 1€ "Preisangebote", mit der Aufforderung von einer Preisangabe seitens des Interessenten.


----------



## Pure_Power (7. Februar 2015)

Die werden inzwischen wohl toleriert…

@rik @Thomas : Gibt hier zu http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/2-fe...rens-im-bikemarkt.742961/page-2#post-12672199 noch einmal ein Feedback seitens der Forenleitung?


----------



## Vincy (7. Februar 2015)

Man könnte es da so machen, wer seine Angaben/Daten preisgeben möchte, der kann die sich dann veröffentlichen lassen.
Aus Datenschutzgründen ist die neue Änderung schon korrekt. Hat seine Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## Pure_Power (7. Februar 2015)

Die Daten, die hier jetzt zensiert werden sind bei Ebay für jeden (ohne Login) im Nachhinein einzusehen. Wiederum Daten die bei Ebay zensiert sind, sind hier noch zu sehen Username und Artikel, nur eben die Details zur jeweiligen Anzeige nicht mehr. Aus meiner Sicht überwiegen hier deutlich die Nachteile in Hinsicht auf "Käuferschutz" bzw. transparenz.

*edit* @Vincy So viele Dämpfer wie Du verkaufst, sicher dass Du hier nicht gewerblich unterwegs bist?

*edit_2* @rik Dieser Fehler tritt bei mir auch schon länger auf und nervt extrem. Der Slider Top-Hersteller verursacht bei mir im Browser einen Grafik-Fehler bei sämtlichen Text auf der BM Seite:


----------



## Cubeamsrider (8. Februar 2015)

So lange sich die Forenleitung an die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen hält, kann die Regeln bestimmen wie es denen gefällt.
Muß doch nicht jeder wissen, was man (ver)kauft und zu welchem Preis. Warum muß es für alle Anderen transparenz sein, was man (ver)kauft? Letztendich geht es nur den jeweiligen Vertragspartnern was an.
Nur weil ein Verkäufer teure Artikel verkauft, ist der für mich nichts vertrauenswürdiger!

Die Idee der optionalen Wahlmöglichkeit (Verkaufsdatenfreigabe) finde ich aber nicht schlecht. 
Sollte dann aber für jeden (Ver)Kauf frei wählbar sein und nicht generell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pure_Power (8. Februar 2015)

Ich wette 5 Euro, dass @Cubeamsrider der 2. bzw. Fake Account ist von @Vincy .
Ihr verkauft das gleiche Zeug und tummelt euch in den gleichen Threads rum.
Von Zeit zu Zeit hätte ich hier gerne mal read-only Zugriff auf die DB  @rik @Thomas


----------



## Cubeamsrider (8. Februar 2015)

*


----------



## harni (14. Februar 2015)

HI,
ich versuch seit 2 Tagen Bilder in ner Anzeige unter Mac Os 10.7.5 hochzuladen, ohne Erfolg. Auch neu einstellen und Bild hochladen klappt nicht! :-(
Hab nur ich des Problem?

Gruß
harni


----------



## Makke (21. Februar 2015)

[erledigt]


----------



## Cubeamsrider (23. Februar 2015)

Bei Verkäufe Federgabeln ist unter der Eingabe bei Bremssattelaufnahme die Option Post Mount 160mm doppelt, PM 180mm fehlt dagegen.


----------



## Marcus (23. Februar 2015)

Cubeamsrider schrieb:


> Bei Verkäufe Federgabeln ist unter der Eingabe bei Bremssattelaufnahme die Option Post Mount 160mm doppelt, PM 180mm fehlt dagegen.



Du hast Recht, wir verbessern das umgehend!

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Hermstyler (25. Februar 2015)

Die An- bzw. Abmelderei ist mir beim Bikemarkt schon länger ein Dorn im Auge. (Umständlich)
Jetzt ist es minimal besser geworden mit der An- und Abmeldemöglichkeit direkt auf der Bikemarkt Seite.
PROBLEM: Die Anmeldefunktion meldet einen im Bikemarkt und im Forum an. Die Abmeldefunktion meldet einen nur im Bikemarkt ab; im Forum ist man dann ungewollter Weise immer noch online/angemeldet. Joa mei, des kanns ned sein oder? ;-)

Ich hab mich übrigens gerade im Bikemarkt abgemeldet und kann trotzdem hier rumposten. Zudem wenn ich jetzt gleich wieder auf den Bikemarkt klicke, meldet es mich dort automatisch wieder an, ohne dass ich Name/Passwort eingeben muss.


----------



## rebirth (25. Februar 2015)

Hört sich für mich eher nach mega paranoia an.


----------



## Hermstyler (25. Februar 2015)




----------



## PamA2013 (16. März 2015)

ich kann mich mit ssl nicht im bikemarkt anmelden, und sobald ssl ausgeht, was die seite irgendwie ständig zu machen scheint bin ich sofort ausgeloggt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thwi (28. März 2015)

Hallo,
bei mir werden in keiner Kategorie mehr die neuen Einträge seit meinem letzten Bikemarkt-Besuch grün markiert! Woran liegt das?


----------



## Pure_Power (2. April 2015)

@rik Ich kann den Anzeigentext aktuell nicht mehr ändern/editieren. Das Eingabefeld ist und bleibt leer, Änderungen (egal welche) werden nicht übernommen.

Grüße


----------



## Marcus (2. April 2015)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> @rik Ich kann den Anzeigentext aktuell nicht mehr ändern/editieren. Das Eingabefeld ist und bleibt leer, Änderungen (egal welche) werden nicht übernommen.
> 
> Grüße



Hm, komisch. Ich testete es eben - problemlos.

Seit wann besteht das Problem?

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Pure_Power (2. April 2015)

Ich habe es erst heute bemerkt. OSX 10.8.5 aktueller Stand, System ist sauber, erst vor 4 Wochen neu aufgesetzt. Getestet mit Safari 6.2.4. Firefox 36.0.4 und auch mit Chrome 41.0.2272.104.
Ein einmaliges Erstellen von Text geht, aber bei Anzeige ändern, bleibt die Textbox leer. Eine Eingabe von "bla bla bla" in das leere Eingabefeld wird nicht übernommen.


----------



## Marcus (2. April 2015)

Komisch. Werde es mir anschauen.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## rider1970 (4. April 2015)

Ist das nur bei mir so oder hat der BM allgemein ein neues "Outfit" bekommen 
Kommt mir etwas unübersichtlich vor...


----------



## thwi (4. April 2015)

Hallo,
bei mir werden immer noch in keiner Kategorie die neuen Einträge seit meinem letzten Bikemarkt-Besuch grün markiert. Kann man das wieder ändern, war schon ausgesprochen praktisch?


----------



## rider1970 (5. April 2015)

Mein Darstellungsproblem im Bm scheint am Browser zu liegen (Firefox,aktuelle Version)
Über Explorer funktionierts,seltsam-mache seit Jahren alles über FF


----------



## Symion (10. April 2015)

Ist das Captcha zum Hochladen von Bildern bei Chats im Bikemarkt nötig? In fast 50% der Fälle tritt bei mir dabei ein Fehler auf, nervig und zeitaufwendig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krissto (10. April 2015)

Hallo, 
seit wenigen Tagen bin ich bei MTB-News angemeldet und habe das Problem, dass ich im Geoprofil zwar einen Standort festgelegt habe, aber ich dann im Bikemarkt dennoch die Suche nicht nach der Entfernung eingrenzen kann. Mehrmaliges Neufestlegen des Standortes und Ab und Anmelden brachten keine Besserung. Auch MS, iOS oder OSX, Opera, iE oder Safari - gleiches Problem!
Für einen Tipp wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Marcus (11. April 2015)

Krissto schrieb:


> Mehrmaliges Neufestlegen des Standortes und Ab und Anmelden brachten keine Besserung



Hallo,

es gibt zur Zeit ein Problem, wodurch die Standortübernahme bei einigen Leuten nicht richtig funktioniert. Wir suchen noch nach einer Lösung.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Pudelreiter (13. April 2015)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> @rik Ich kann den Anzeigentext aktuell nicht mehr ändern/editieren. Das Eingabefeld ist und bleibt leer, Änderungen (egal welche) werden nicht übernommen.
> 
> Grüße


Selbes Problem hier. Ebenfalls unter Mac OS X, ebenfalls mit Safari, Firefox und Chrome getestet.


----------



## Marcus (13. April 2015)

Pudelreiter schrieb:


> Selbes Problem hier. Ebenfalls unter Mac OS X, ebenfalls mit Safari, Firefox und Chrome getestet.



Du kannst hier den neuen Editor deaktivieren, dann sollte es funktionieren: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/settings/options

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Pudelreiter (13. April 2015)

Super, jetzt funktionierts. Danke!


----------



## beat_junkie (17. April 2015)

Ich kann mich im bike Markt nicht mehr anmelden. erhalte immer die Fehlermeldung:

*Fehler*
Es tut uns leid, aber es trat ein Fehler auf.


ERR_INVALID_STATE
Woran liegt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (17. April 2015)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Ich kann mich im bike Markt nicht mehr anmelden.



Bitte versuche es testweise mit einem anderen Browser bzw. deaktiviere mal ggf. installierte Browser-Addons und lösche mal Browsercache + Cookies. In den allermeisten Fällen hilft das.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## beat_junkie (18. April 2015)

Thx rik. Browserdaten löschen hat geholfen.


----------



## harni (18. April 2015)

Hi,
Seit kurzem funktioniert auf meinem galaxy tab 10.1 die integrierte Anmeldung mit mtb-news.de nicht mehr, da dann immer tapatalk aufgeht.
Dabei ist es egal ob ich den vorinstallierten Browser oder chrome nehme.
Browserdaten wurden alle gelöscht. Geht nicht.
Jemand ne Idee?
Danke u Gruß  harni


----------



## mrwulf (23. April 2015)

Hi,

im Bikemarkt werden nicht mehr alle Artikel meiner Merkliste angezeigt. Es fehlt der weiter Button um auf die Seiten 2-4 zu kommen. Oder liegt es am iPad? Heute Nachmittag war noch alles super. 

VG


----------



## Marcus (23. April 2015)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> im Bikemarkt werden nicht mehr alle Artikel meiner Merkliste angezeigt. Es fehlt der weiter Button um auf die Seiten 2-4 zu kommen. Oder liegt es am iPad? Heute Nachmittag war noch alles super.
> 
> VG



Schauen wir uns gleich morgen an!


----------



## ernmar (27. April 2015)

Ich habe soeben gesehen, ihr habt im Bikemarkt die Seite "Meine Anzeigen" neu designed. Prinzipiell sieht es ganz gut aus, aber mir fehlen jetzt die Infos, wie oft meine Anzeige schon angesehen wurde. Das fande ich immer sehr interessant, um zu sehen wie meine Anzeige überhaupt bei den Leuten ankommt. Eine Erweiterung wäre noch zu sehen, wie viel Leute meine Anzeigen auf der Merkliste haben.

Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Marcus (27. April 2015)

ernmar schrieb:


> Ich habe soeben gesehen, ihr habt im Bikemarkt die Seite "Meine Anzeigen" neu designed. Prinzipiell sieht es ganz gut aus, aber mir fehlen jetzt die Infos, wie oft meine Anzeige schon angesehen wurde. Das fande ich immer sehr interessant, um zu sehen wie meine Anzeige überhaupt bei den Leuten ankommt. Eine Erweiterung wäre noch zu sehen, wie viel Leute meine Anzeigen auf der Merkliste haben.



Hallo,

die neue Gestaltung wird nach und nach für alle Artikel-Listen ausgerollt. Der View-Counter nahm in den bisherigen Listen unproportional viel Platz im Verhältnis zum Nutzen ein, daher ist er erstmal rausgeflogen. Wir werden ihn evt. zusammen mit der Merklisten-Anzahl etwas unauffälliger wieder einbauen.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## ride2befree (27. April 2015)

wenn ich mit meinem macbook pro und safari browser den Bikemarkt öffne, dann dauert es länger als gewöhnlich wenn die Bilder der Anzeigen laden (oftmals 10 sek)!... ist euch das Problem bekannt?
ist bei mir erst seit ein paar tagen so...  sogar am iphone gings mal schneller...


----------



## Marcus (28. April 2015)

ride2befree schrieb:


> wenn ich mit meinem macbook pro und safari browser den Bikemarkt öffne, dann dauert es länger als gewöhnlich wenn die Bilder der Anzeigen laden (oftmals 10 sek)!... ist euch das Problem bekannt?
> ist bei mir erst seit ein paar tagen so...  sogar am iphone gings mal schneller...



Hallo,

ist bisher nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Kaphasnat (29. April 2015)

ernmar schrieb:


> Ich habe soeben gesehen, ihr habt im Bikemarkt die Seite "Meine Anzeigen" neu designed. Prinzipiell sieht es ganz gut aus, aber mir fehlen jetzt die Infos, wie oft meine Anzeige schon angesehen wurde. Das fande ich immer sehr interessant, um zu sehen wie meine Anzeige überhaupt bei den Leuten ankommt. Eine Erweiterung wäre noch zu sehen, wie viel Leute meine Anzeigen auf der Merkliste haben.
> 
> Grüße
> Marcel



Deine Anmerkung kann ich exakt so für mich bestätigen!  Bitte, bitte, wieder einfügen...

@ernmar : Wenn du im Bikemarkt deine Artikel suchst, dann kannst du dort noch dem Counter ablesen, wie die Resonanz auf deine Artikel ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaphasnat (29. April 2015)

rik schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die neue Gestaltung wird nach und nach für alle Artikel-Listen ausgerollt. Der View-Counter nahm in den bisherigen Listen unproportional viel Platz im Verhältnis zum Nutzen ein, daher ist er erstmal rausgeflogen. Wir werden ihn evt. zusammen mit der Merklisten-Anzahl etwas unauffälliger wieder einbauen.
> 
> ...




SIEHE OBEN 
Grüße, Daniel


----------



## Marcus (30. April 2015)

Kaphasnat schrieb:


> Bitte, bitte, wieder einfügen...



Zähler kommt bald wieder…



rik schrieb:


> Zu deinem Problem mit dem fehlenden Zähler: den rüsten wir die Tage noch nach.


----------



## Kaphasnat (30. April 2015)

@rik : Vielen herzlichen Dank fürs Wiedereinfügen des Counters!


----------



## Surtre (5. Mai 2015)

Ich würde mir eine Schaltfläche "In dieser Kategorie einstellen" (wieder?) wünschen, die sich direkt bei den Artikelbersicht der Kategorie finden lässt.


----------



## rebirth (6. Mai 2015)

Könntet ihr die Werbung noch etwas größer machen? 
Ich finde die Angebote kann man noch zu gut lesen.


----------



## ride2befree (18. Mai 2015)

mein Bikemarkt geht aktuell mit meinem macbook pro (safari browser) gar nicht mehr!.. mit meinem iphone 6 ging es gestern auch nicht...

Fehlerbeschreibung:
die Bilder einer Anzeige werden in der Übersicht einfach nicht geladen.. ab und zu nur vereinzelt... Was ist da los? sonst funktioniert ja auch alles ohne Probleme.. langsam nervts!.. 

Verlauf vom Safari hab ich gelöscht.. half nicht..

Kurze Anmerkung:
Hab mir grad einen Hotspot von meinem Iphone mit LTE aufs macbook gemacht.. und siehe da es geht... 

Router neu resetet.. es ist ein bisschen besser.. aber nicht viel.. 
ich denke es liegt an meiner fritz.box... 

habt ihr irgendwelche tipps?


----------



## veitk (22. Mai 2015)

mit chrome unter win7 kann ich mich im bikemarkt nicht einloggen. 

*Error*
Es tut uns leid, aber es trat ein Fehler auf.


ERR_INVALID_RESPONSE

mit dem schimmligen IE gehts


----------



## the donkey (22. Mai 2015)

Habe  ebenso das Problem
Weiter sind Teile des Bikemarkts in englischer Sprache zu sehen


----------



## Marcus (22. Mai 2015)

Ok, ich kann den Fehler jetzt reproduzieren. Als Workaround bitte ganz oben rechts auf die Deutschland-Flagge klicken. Dann wird der Bikemarkt wieder deutschsprachig und auch der Login klappt. 

Wir suchen jetzt mal nach der Ursache…

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobbycar (23. Mai 2015)

Seit Tagen böser Mix aus Deutsch und Englisch. 
Zunehmend einige Items nicht anklickbar.
Dann wechselnd Fehlermeldung und verweigerte Seitenweiterleitung, mal mobile, mal PC-Nutzung.
Mobile Verkaufsoptionen gehen nicht.
Und jetzt: Errormeldung beim Einloggen im Bikemarkt.

Muss mich echt zurückhalten, um nicht frei meine Gedanken zu äußern und ausfällig zu werden.


----------



## Marcus (23. Mai 2015)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Seit Tagen böser Mix aus Deutsch und Englisch.



Wir arbeiten an der Übersetzung - bis dahin kannst du einfach die deutsche Länderflagge ganz oben rechts anklicken.



> Zunehmend einige Items nicht anklickbar.



Kannst du mir Beispiele nennen? Dann schaue ich mir das an.



> Dann wechselnd Fehlermeldung und verweigerte Seitenweiterleitung, mal mobile, mal PC-Nutzung.



Kannst du einen Screenshot der Fehlermeldung anfertigen?



> Mobile Verkaufsoptionen gehen nicht.



Was meinst du damit?



> Und jetzt: Errormeldung beim Einloggen im Bikemarkt.



Sollte jetzt behoben sein!

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## bobbycar (23. Mai 2015)

Hey hey...

dankke fürs schnelle Feedback - das ist super!
Konnte mobil bei Verkaufen keine Kategorien anklicken.
Wie schon oben kam dann nur noch "ERR_INVALID_RESPONSE" nach unvermittelter Aufforderung zum Einloggen.
Habe jetzt aber mehrmal die Cookies gelöscht.
Danach ist Firefox abgestürzt.
Jedoch kehrt nun Normalisierung ein.
Scheinbar ein Harken auf allen Ebenen.

Ride on.


----------



## Pure_Power (5. Juni 2015)

Ich bekomme seit einigen Tagen keinerlei Benachrichtigungen mehr im Bikemarkt (per Email), weder für Kaufanfragen noch für Antworten in Anfragen.
Des Weiteren vergisst MTB ständig, dass ich deutsch bin und switched auf die englische Navigation. Ich muss auch alle 2 Tage (neu) mit mtb-news.de connecten im Anmeldeverfahren bzw. der Startseite vom Bikemarkt.


----------



## Marcus (5. Juni 2015)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Ich bekomme seit einigen Tagen keinerlei Benachrichtigungen mehr im Bikemarkt (per Email), weder für Kaufanfragen noch für Antworten in Anfragen.



Hallo,

also es ging erst heute eine Mail an dich raus und wurde vom Mailserver deines Providers angenommen, ich schicke dir ein Log der Mails der letzten Tage per PN.



> Des Weiteren vergisst MTB ständig, dass ich deutsch bin und switched auf die englische Navigation. Ich muss auch alle 2 Tage (neu) mit mtb-news.de connecten im Anmeldeverfahren bzw. der Startseite vom Bikemarkt.



(1) das sollte _eigentlich_ nicht mehr vorkommen. Falls das noch mal passiert - kannst du dann schauen, wie die Adresse lautet, bei der die Sprache plötzlich umgeschaltet hat und von welcher Seite du gekommen bist? Das würde uns sehr bei der Fehlersuche helfen!

(2) Wenn du dich im Bikemarkt mit MTB-News.de verbindest, bekommt dein Browser ein Cookie gesetzt, mit welchem du vom Bikemarkt erkannt wirst. Wenn dein Browser - aus welchem Grund auch immer - dieses Cookie nicht mehr mitschickt, kann der Bikemarkt dich auch nicht erkennen. Eventuell kommst du dem auf die Schliche, wenn du deine Cookie-Einstellungen im Browser prüfst. Auch die Funktionen "Browser zurücksetzen", "Verlauf löschen" usw. entfernen manchmal solche Cookies. Mir selbst ist das mit mehreren Testaccounts auf verschiedenen Browsern noch nicht in so einer Regelmäßigkeit passiert, das ist also im Moment ganz schwer nachzustellen 

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## rebirth (4. August 2015)

Jetzt passt die größe, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (4. August 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> Jetzt passt die größe, danke.



Hallo,

kann es sein, dass du mit einer Desktop-Browserkennung unterwegs bist? Diese Banner werden nämlich nicht auf erkannten Mobilgeräten ausgeliefert.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## drobbel (22. August 2015)

Auf dem Tablet (Android-Firefox) gibt es leider keine Möglichkeit, bereits verkaufte Items aus der Merkliste zu löschen, da man nicht mehr auf die Artikelseite kommt und man auch keinen Cursor hat, um über das Vorschaubildchen zu fahren, damit der kleine Stern auftaucht. Oder habe ich da was übersehen?


----------



## Marcus (22. August 2015)

@drobbel Wir werden da die Tage etwas einbauen.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## ernmar (2. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe jetzt immer diese armstrong Werbung über dem ganzen display vom Handy und kann nichts mehr machen. Könnt ihr das bitte im bikemarkt wieder entfernen


----------



## linusneel (3. Oktober 2015)

HILFE!!!
Kann mir jemand so schnell es geht sagen, ob Canyon (Koblenz)
Und Radon (Bonn) heute, am Tag der deutschen Einheit, offen hat?
Ich bin nämlich schon 600km gefahren.....ich wollte eigl. testfahren
Sorry, dass ich hier frage


----------



## 4mate (3. Oktober 2015)

Nein und nein!


----------



## linusneel (3. Oktober 2015)

Oh shit, sind sie ganz sicher? Auf der Canyon Seite "steht evtl. geschlossen"
Und danke für die schnelle Nachricht!


----------



## 4mate (3. Oktober 2015)

Auf der  HP von Canyon steht: 
Heute werden neues Computersystem und Warensystem installiert.
Sonst ist nichts aufzurufen. Also ganz sicher 110% geschlossen.
Ebenso bei Radon. Kein Hinweis in den News und Events.

Hallo, hier ist Deutscheland, ein Feiertag ist hier immer ein Feiertag,
das heißt, außer Tankstellen und Bäckereien ist nichts geöffnet
Hallo, dit is Duits land, een vakantie hier is altijd een vakantie, dat is,
met uitzondering van tankstations en bakkerijen niets is geopend


----------



## linusneel (3. Oktober 2015)

Ok scheiße...aber danke


----------

